
Guardian of the GPL: Online advertising is becoming “a perfect despotism” - 0xbadf00d
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/05/eben-moglen-gpl-online-advertising-is-becoming-a-perfect-despotism/
======
woodymcpecks
I wonder if the choices are linear as they look. Why not a future where if the
internet becomes an increasingly totalitarian medium, we're able to just make
it a small, optional part of our lives?

If the state of freedom in the entire world depends on a single medium, and
we're unable to change that with even ten years of warning, we've got some
(well, some more) serious problems.

